# Ram auf Mp3 umwandeln



## kobo (19. Oktober 2004)

Hi Welt,

ich habe eine Sound Datei mit der Endung "RAM" das kann ich nur mit RealOne öffnen.
also meine Frage ist " Wie kann ich die Datei in MP3 , waw  oder aiff um formatieren"?

ich danke euch Voraus...


----------



## kuhlmaehn (20. Oktober 2004)

Ich könnte dich auf http://www.fairstars.com/ schicken, dass Programm ist sehr gut kostet aber leider was. Eine Demo gibt es natürlich.
Aber Grundsätzlich kann ich dir nur sagen...    

kuhlmaehn


----------

